# Trying something out



## Malevolence (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been trying a few things as far as diet.  Are these fad things or solid?

Green Tea
olive oil
Red pepper
Avocados
Quin wa
kashi

Pretty much eat everyone of these everyday along with my regular shit I eat.  I take 2tbl of olive oil every night before bed along with some Chobani yogurt.
Some other stuff too, but let me know if any of guys are using this stuff as your part of your diet and how do you think it is going


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 26, 2013)

avocados great...thats a great choice.

the rest...nvr used them


----------



## losieloos (Oct 26, 2013)

Green tea and olive oil have always been part of my diet


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 26, 2013)

Olive oil and avocados are great fat sources. Kashi as a post workout meal (with milk for added carbs & protein) can fill the bill. Green tea is supposed to reduce hypertension but even if not you're still getting water. Not sure on the others.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 26, 2013)

Olive oil & Red wine vinegar on grilled chicken salads.. dark green spinach salads, none of that iceberg lettuce shit


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Any of those in isolation can be good or bad, depends on what the rest of your diet looks like. What are your stats and goals, diet, and training like? 

Green tea is an excellent source of antioxidants and the EGCG has been touted as a fat burner but on its own it's relatively weak in the doses found in great tea. You'd need the particular extract to get those benefits. 

Olive oil is a great source of all kinds of fats as well as the essential omega 3&6 fatty acids. 

Red peppers have many micronutrients to help meet dietary needs and the capsaicin in them has also been touted as a fat burner but again, it's weak on its own. 

Avocados are another source of dietary fats and go good with just about every thing. Good essential fatty acid composition again. 

Quinoa is a great source of anti oxidants, anti-inflammatory compounds, good source of micros, fats and carbs, and for a carb source it's got a good protein profile. 

Kashi-you mean the brand?


----------



## Seeker (Oct 26, 2013)

They are all good choices. Kashi, well if you want to treat yourself why the hell not then. Olive oil runs through my veins, I grew up on that stuff. Quinoa is good for you but I choke on it all the time so I gave up on it.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 27, 2013)

Just a note about kashi- they try to market theirselves as this small, earthy company that only pushes the highest quality product, but they're actually owned by one of the giants.. I can't remember which one, but its like proctor and gamble, or general mills or something.. a lot of the so called organic companies have been bought out. Just in the last year or so naked juice was bought by Pepsi, and odwalla was purchased by coke


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2013)

My wife likes the kashi go lean in a vanilla chobanni yogurt. 

When I'm on keto I use a lot of olive oil and avacado.  Olive oil is also an anti-inflammatory. 

Green tea, I don't buy the hype about fat burning. Not the amount of whatever you are getting in a cup of tea. 

Quinoa is very nutrient dense. If you're cutting it can screw you up because 1 cup has like a billion calories.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 27, 2013)

I pretty include everything listed except kashi.....im big on olive oil, my italian blood.....lol, i also include grade seed and coconut oil in my diet too.


----------



## frankenstein (Oct 27, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I have been trying a few things as far as diet.  Are these fad things or solid?
> 
> Green Tea
> olive oil
> ...



that's not how you spell quinoa.


----------



## Azog (Oct 27, 2013)

I am Greek, and fully support the use of olive oil in any and every way. I have like 3 gallon jugs of the good shit straight from the failed economy motherland.


----------



## Pilot55 (Oct 28, 2013)

olive oil is the good stuff!! started incorporating it more often once I found out about the anti-inflammatory affects. Plus the GF is Italian so she keeps a good batch of it around the house and puts it in everything lol


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 29, 2013)

olive oil is a plus, good for your heart


----------

